# name it?



## ed4copies (Jan 29, 2009)

New Material - What do we call it?


----------



## Pen Maker (Jan 29, 2009)

Moca Supreme


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Cappacunio (sp?)

Whatever you call it, let me know so I can order some.


----------



## StatProf (Jan 29, 2009)

Latte?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 29, 2009)

My wife says its a Melted Sundae!


----------



## MuddyWater (Jan 29, 2009)

Hot fudge Sunday


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 29, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> My wife says its a Melted Sundae!


 
Your wife and I share a brainwave occasionally - but I like some fo the suggestions even bettter.  The other half of the blank (it's like the cats, the 35 x 114 mm rods) is lighter tan and the lighter brown - I'll turn a few things this weekend to show the new materials - different!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 29, 2009)

The Milky Way!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 29, 2009)

chocolate moose (Is that right?)


----------



## chriselle (Jan 29, 2009)

Mud Pie...like the dessert..not what my kid makes.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jan 29, 2009)

Carmel & Vanilla


----------



## les-smith (Jan 29, 2009)

Cow Tales Candy







http://www.goetzecandy.com/


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like a carmel taffy.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 29, 2009)

Mocha Swirl!


----------



## NCWoodworker (Jan 29, 2009)

cafe au lait is my vote!

Chris


----------



## jskeen (Jan 29, 2009)

looks like a S'more to me


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Mochacinno (sp.)


----------



## arioux (Jan 29, 2009)

Irish coffee


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

Vanilla and Chocolate Swirl .


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Dessert Terrine


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Strata has a ring to it too...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mocha Latte?  
Red Velvet Torte? 

Regardless, I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 30, 2009)

Ed , whatever you name it , I like it . Anxious to see more .


----------



## el_d (Jan 30, 2009)

Potatoes n gravy..... with brown stuff


----------



## leehljp (Jan 30, 2009)

Melted Sundae Toppings

Hot Sundae Toppings


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 30, 2009)

Fugly (the blank, not the pen).


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 30, 2009)

Les-Smith beat me to it. I don't remember them by that name, but by either
Caramel Cream or Bullseye.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 30, 2009)

New material? It looks like the Jungle Camo to me  I thought you already stocked that.


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 30, 2009)

chocolate Hurricane


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 30, 2009)

SMOOTH CARAMEL or SMOOTHIE for short


----------



## Chasper (Jan 30, 2009)

Frappe, or frappedara

Or Frappucino if you want to take on Starbucks


----------



## talbot (Jan 30, 2009)

Butterscotch ripple.
Regards, Bill


----------



## Skye (Jan 30, 2009)

*Shagwell *or* Foxy Brown*

You know, from Austin Powers. It looks like something that came out of a house fire in the late 60s. Not to mention is goes along well with the 'erotic' blanks.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 30, 2009)

Smoores!!!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2009)

I go with the Mocca also. it was the first thing I thought of when I saw it.
Mocca and Cream.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2009)

This is really entertaining (to me)!!

Will do it more often - I have a FEW new things -- some VERY limited edition (prototypes)  -- Some are "one of a kind's".  I kinda helped them "clean house" for the new year.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Ed, no need to import those blanks.  I can supply all that you would ever want.  With the snow that is already on the ground plus the snow that is falling, turn my dogs loose in the backyard to let them go about their business, and VOILA - pen blanks 

Oh, due to quality control issues, the blanks that I find in my backyard may also contain yellow streaks


----------



## dgscott (Jan 30, 2009)

Caramel frappe.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2009)

*Watch your P's and T's*



mrcook4570 said:


> Hey Ed, no need to import those blanks. I can supply all that you would ever want. With the snow that is already on the ground plus the snow that is falling, turn my dogs loose in the backyard to let them go about their business, and VOILA - pen blanks
> 
> Oh, due to quality control issues, the blanks that I find in my backyard may also contain yellow streaks


 
I believe YOUR blanks would be a shiPPing problem.

(Please do not insert T's above, as that would be uncouth!!)




You know, snow doesn't take to heat well.


----------



## penhead (Jan 30, 2009)

Neopolitan...


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2009)

penhead said:


> Neopolitan...


 

That IS what the Brits call it.  My difficulty with that is it lacks strawberry!!  Seems there should be a better name.

However, if you look at exoticblanks.com, this is HALF of the blank that is listed, presently, as Neopolitan.  MAY change as we get better ideas.

Thanks to everyone we are getting better ideas!!


----------



## Pen Maker (Jan 30, 2009)

ooh, ooh, got another one. How about 'Scooby Poo' ? kinda rings don't it?


----------



## Grim Spirit (Jan 30, 2009)

"Mississippi Mud"


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 30, 2009)

rocky road pen, makes me want to go to ice cream store


----------



## Skye (Jan 30, 2009)

Starshmucks?


----------



## LEAP (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been back to look at this a few times and maybe it's my monitor but it kind of looks like Pea Soup Sunday on my screen.


----------



## Pen Maker (Jan 30, 2009)

Ed, Post up a Name it? 2, this has been quite enertaining!


----------



## btboone (Jan 30, 2009)

Coffee Spill.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 30, 2009)

I have been amused at how many of the ideas are food related.  Sounds like somebody needs a snack. :eat:

I have looked at these pictures a few times today.  I keep coming back to the same idea.

How about:  *Mr. Ed* (Brown, that is) 


BTW:  If you pick one of our suggestions, do we get a sample? :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 30, 2009)

Chocolate Caramel Swirl  yes I'm hungry.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2009)

THarvey said:


> I have been amused at how many of the ideas are food related. Sounds like somebody needs a snack. :eat:
> 
> I have looked at these pictures a few times today. I keep coming back to the same idea.
> 
> ...


 
Such things HAVE been known to happen!!!

As a "has-been equestrian",  I must inform you that Mr. Ed was "cream-colored".  This would be more of a "chestnut zebra".


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 30, 2009)

Cosmopolitan :wink:


----------



## woodchick (Jan 30, 2009)

*What, no frou frou coffee drinkers here?*

Caramel Macchiato?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2009)

*HEY!!!!!*

*WE BROUGHT WOODCHICK BACK OUT OF THE WOODWORK!!!  YEA!!!*

*Don't forget to come back Sunday for the big "LOGin"*​


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 30, 2009)

S'mores


----------



## woodchick (Jan 30, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> *HEY!!!!!*
> 
> *WE BROUGHT WOODCHICK BACK OUT OF THE WOODWORK!!!  YEA!!!*
> 
> *Don't forget to come back Sunday for the big "LOGin"*​



Darn, you caught me Ed, thought I was in stealth mode *!*


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2009)

Never miss a good lookin chick!!!!!

Too old to remember WHY.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 30, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Cappacunio (sp?)
> 
> Whatever you call it, let me know so I can order some.



 Cappuccino!!!!!!

And you expect me to remember how to spell Rob????????:biggrin:


----------



## THarvey (Jan 30, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Such things HAVE been known to happen!!!
> 
> As a "has-been equestrian",  I must inform you that Mr. Ed was "cream-colored".  This would be more of a "chestnut zebra".



I was referring to Mr. Ed Brown, not the equine named Mr. Ed. :wink:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 30, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> Mochacinno (sp.)



Did you take spelling lessons from Rob????????????? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2009)

C'mon Cav, Give us the definitive answer here!!!


----------



## Pen Maker (Jan 30, 2009)

Uhhh, What was the question again?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2009)

*Question, for those with shorter memories than I*



Pen Maker said:


> Uhhh, What was the question again?


 

NAME THAT TURN!!!


----------



## timberview4 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Smores*

I vote for Smores.....


----------



## Pen Maker (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry Ed, dozed for a sec. was it the Wha-too-sie? no wait, it was the TWIST !!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2009)

*A picture is worth......*



timberview4 said:


> I vote for Smores.....


 
EATING

The colors are certainly correct - very persuasive!!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 30, 2009)

I`d call it beautiful.........And I`m a wood man from the word go.:biggrin:


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 30, 2009)

My first thought was sundae.


----------



## avbill (Jan 30, 2009)

“Le Grand-père” or   “IL NONNO ”


Once you name the blank then I'll tell you the meaning!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 30, 2009)

> Did you take spelling lessons from Rob????????????? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




Touche, oh great man of the pink uni, touche!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 31, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> C'mon Cav, Give us the definitive answer here!!!




Sorry, Ed, I was actually in the shop turning a small curly mango bowl that Nancy can drop her keys or change in.

Bite into a *Mallomars* and take a look at the colors.

Or, if you feel a touch of culture, order a piece of *Tiramisu* for dessert.

I tried, are either of these answers definitive enough?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 31, 2009)

And you call yourself a Southerner???  This one's easy!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lou, I forgot about Moon Pies!!!!!  I guess it was because it is hard to find Rar Cee Colas up here in the Frozen Wastelands of the North! 

I will not be able to hold my head up for a week!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Really Cav, move to Ohio we have "Rar Cee Colas" here.  Must be for all the "southern gentlemen" in the state, lol.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like a Ding Dongs to me


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 31, 2009)

*Back on track, please*



JohnU said:


> looks like a Ding Dongs to me


 

Its name the BLANK, not name Cav and Rob!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha Ha Ed made a funny.

Now my wife is calling me a Ding Dong.


----------



## HSTurning (Feb 1, 2009)

Coffee Ice Cream Sundae


Long name but first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Feb 3, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> And you call yourself a Southerner??? This one's easy!


 
Dang, you woulda thought I would have thought of that one.  It's just about to be Moon Pie season here. Why, you can pull them out of thin air.(Mobile AL, the home of the ORIGINAL Mardi Gras...moon pies are THE throw of the season....we even drop a 'Giant, 600lb Moon Pie' at the stroke of midnight on new years eve.)

http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/GiantMoonpieOverMobile

Yeah, I know...we're hicks.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 3, 2009)

*Call it AVAILABLE!!*



ed4copies said:


> New Material - What do we call it?


 

Can now be acquired at the website in my signature.  Still called Neopolitan on the website, we will rename when I show the other half.

See ya there!!


----------



## hewunch (Feb 3, 2009)

Melted Neapolitan


----------



## Skye (Feb 3, 2009)

JohnU said:


> looks like a Ding Dongs to me



I could go so many ways with this....

_(I've got a lot of rum in me right now)_


----------



## garypeck (Feb 3, 2009)

蛋糕 - Dan Gao Means Cake....  in English


----------



## Varinokid (Feb 4, 2009)

Chocolate Estacy.


----------



## el_d (Feb 4, 2009)

SPOT!!!


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 11, 2009)

Smoores


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 11, 2009)

Like so many others, I saw fancy $5 a cup coffee but why not just keep it simple and easy to spell.

"Coffee & Cream"


----------



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2009)

I remember when coffee was a dime a cup and you got free refills. geeesh.


----------



## fitzman163 (Feb 11, 2009)

S'mores


----------



## fernhills (Feb 11, 2009)

a pen


----------

